
More containers on Chrome OS - gabrielbrangers
https://chromeunboxed.com/news/containers-and-chromebooks-the-future-of-chrome-os/
======
justincormack
The assumption has to be that it is crosvm
[https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromiumos/platform/crosvm...](https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromiumos/platform/crosvm/)
the lightweight, Rust, qemu-less vmm they have been working on. I got this
working with LinuxKit recently, which will be one way to build them. Crosvm
has Wayland support for graphical apps.

------
stephenr
Maybe I've misunderstood but referring to running local binaries in containers
as "non native" compared to regular chrome "apps" which are web apps, just
seems wrong to me.

~~~
petecox
Web apps are native on Chrome OS as was the case with its HTML5 cousin Firefox
OS.

By definition then, solving the app gap by using a container to host Android
or desktop Linux programs is non-native.

~~~
jacksmith21006
Disagree. They are all using the same kernel and nothing is being emulated. So
they are as native as anything else. I think the confusion comes from people
not understanding containers.

It is simply some extra properties in kernel data structures that allowing
multiple views. But a container is just a process no different than any other.

------
apatters
Being able to run programs from OSes other than ChromeOS and Android certainly
would be exciting but the author hasn't presented much more than speculation
in support of it.

------
hajile
I went looking for evidence that supports my conclusion hardly makes for a
compelling case.

The initial supposition was largely based on price and a larger SSD than
normal without considering the obvious reasons.

The pixel Chromebooks have always been expensive, so no surprise there.
Likewise, loads of people (myself included) refused to spend thousands if the
most local storage was 64gb with a horribly slow USB 2.0 SD card reader for
expansion. I remember reading (a Reddit IMA IIRC) that they wanted a larger
drive, but couldn't because reasons.

I'm seriously considering getting one now that my biggest objections are gone
and I'm sure I'm not the only one.

------
dannyrosen
If you could run any application in a container, something like kubernetes
looks rather compelling.

~~~
falcolas
Kubernetes is a little heavyweight for just running a few apps on a consumer
laptop. Not to mention the velocity at which it is evolving, and how that
impacts APIs (i.e. some minor releases have removed some command line options
for kubelet).

~~~
dannyrosen
Good point regarding the consumer laptop. The point I'd like to make is that
using consumer as a proving ground for a future enterprise / cloud play may be
compelling.

------
magoon
I hear no compelling argument for containers on ChromeOS, nor for consumer
apps on any device

~~~
pjmlp
> consumer apps on any device

I love sandboxes, do not want to have random application X accessing my $HOME
at its own pleasure.

